# rapid transit directions in NYC



## Steve4031 (May 10, 2005)

I will be in New York this Weekend, and may need to get from the Newark airport to this location, Kingsbrook Jewish Medical Ctr 585 Schenectady Ave # 309, Brooklyn, NY, on Saturday afternoon.

I no we can start of with airtrain to get to Penn Station in Manhattan, but then what next? My girlfriend and I would be going to visit somebody there.

We will probably have a rental car, but if the transit options are cheaper, and easier, we may do that. Thanks.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 10, 2005)

Actually, I am able to answer my own questions about the routing.

I am looking at two options.

1. Airtrain from Newark airport to Newark trainstation, and then into Manhattan. From Penn, we would catch the 3 to Utica street.

2. Is the same as above, but we would take the 2 to President street.

So now, my question is how much? and How Long? Also, is this best routing?

We are actually staying on the airport property at the Marriott. So if we could have info on how far the marriott is from the Airtrain, that would help to. Thank you.


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2005)

Probably a toss up as to which is cheaper, driving or transit. If you don't get slammed with traffic, something that probably would happen, then driving might be faster. However, many people find driving around NYC very trying. And where you're going isn't easy to get to from Newark Airport.

First the car issues: If you want to drive across Manhattan, then that is cheaper, however getting across lower Manhattan can be very interesting. Toll for Holland tunnel $6, Manhattan bridge free. Parking in Brooklyn no idea. My guess at least $15 depending on how long you stay.

If you choose not to drive across Manhattan, then add another $9 for either the Verazano Bridge going via Staten Island, or $9 going via the Brooklyn Battery tunnel (you'll drive downtown on West Street). You'll still be paying the 6 bucks to cross the Hudson.

Gas, figure at least half a tank, so that's maybe another 15 bucks. Allow at least 1 hour to 1-1/2 hours for travel time one way, maybe more depending on the time of day, route taken, and how good you guys are with reading a map and translating it into reality on the steets of NY.

My question, why are you renting a car? The hotel provides a shuttle to/m the airport. Are you going other places too? The trains won't be cheap, but if you are renting the car only for this, then the trains may be cheaper overall. If the car has other purposes, then driving may be better.

Now for transit: Hotel shuttle to airport airtrain, not really a train either, it's a monorail. Airtrain to Newark Airport train station. 15 - 20 minute ride, no idea on hotel shuttle.

NJT train to NYP, fare $11.55 one way each, round trip total $46.20. Trip time 1/2 hour. NYC subway #3 train to Utica Ave, 2 bucks per person one way, round trip $8. Best guess, 45 minutes to 1 hour. Then either walk .7 miles south (approx 10 blocks) or take a #46 bus on Utica Ave (free transfer with Metrocard).

You can also take the #2 train, however do not get off at the President street station. That's too far away, get off at the Winthorp St station, then walk .9 miles east. (approx 13 to 14 blocks). Nearest bus is the #12, 2 blocks south of the station, but even then the bus misses the hosptial by like 4 blocks or so. Again a free transfer to/from the bus.

I know nothing of these neighborhoods, so I can't speak to safety either walking or parking your rental car. I'm also not real sure just how close the Mariott is to the nearest airtrain station. But I do know that Mike H. has stayed there and he always took the shuttle. Seemed like he said it took 10 minutes, assuming that the bus was right there and not already on a run.

Ps. NJT train schedules can be found here. The airtrain probably runs every 10 to 15 minutes, maybe less depending on the time of day. More info here. NYC bus and subway info, maps, and schedules can be found here.


----------



## tp49 (May 12, 2005)

It's Crown Heights on the east end of the Kings County Hospital complex so it's on the western edge of Brownsville. Not the best of neighborhoods, caution is highly advised. The best analogy for Steve would be the area near the United Center in Chicago as far as saftey is concerned. I wouldn't see a major problem during the day with either station, I might prefer Winthrop over Utica Ave, but Utica is closer. Winthrop is close to Prospect Park. Just use common sense and everything should be ok. With the lack of parking in Brooklyn and in that area (although there are probably garages at KCH) I would avoid driving at all costs.


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 12, 2005)

> Then either walk .7 miles south (approx 10 blocks) or take a #46 bus on Utica Ave (free transfer with Metrocard).


It's *B**46* as all NYCT buses have a prefix to designate the borough they primarily run through.



> Nearest bus is the #12


*B**12*.



> I'm also not real sure just how close the Mariott is to the nearest airtrain station.  But I do know that Mike H. has stayed there and he always took the shuttle.  Seemed like he said it took 10 minutes, assuming that the bus was right there and not already on a run.


The airport does run a bus shuttle between the Marriott and the nearest AirTrain station, which is the one for Parking Lot P-4. It's a short distance, but dangerous and virtually impossible on foot due to the number of parking lots and roadways that would have to be crossed. Because it is such as short route, the headways are short as well.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 12, 2005)

Guys, Thanks for the info.

I actually canceled the rental car the day after I wrote the first post. We will definitely be taking public transportation. While not cheap, it is considerably cheaper than the rental car. I usually use hertz, and that started at 65 dollars for the one day. Then you add the 15 dollars in tolls, and the gas, and the time in aggravation of driving, and public transportation is the best option.

Over the last couple of days, I did some more research, and bought and downloaded a NYC subway map onto my palm pilot phone. So I should have all I need.

Superliner diner, does that bus run 24 hours from the Marriott to the airtrain station? I know the hotel has a 24 hour shuttle that takes me to the airport where I would catch the airtrain, so it would work either way.

Thanks again.


----------



## AlanB (May 12, 2005)

Steve,

See my very recent post about a fire on the North East Corridor. You will have to monitor this situation, as it could affect your weekend if service is not restored by then.

You would have to take NJT to Newark and then transfer to PATH to reach Midtown. Or actually, you could take PATH to the World Trade station and catch the #3 from there.


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 12, 2005)

> Superliner diner, does that bus run 24 hours from the Marriott to the airtrain station? I know the hotel has a 24 hour shuttle that takes me to the airport where I would catch the airtrain, so it would work either way.


Steve,

Honestly I don't know. It would be best if you contact either the Port Authority (which runs the airport and its onsite buses) and/or the hotel itself to find out for sure if there is 24 hour service.


----------

